# fusefs for ntfs and fstab entry question



## pgmrdlm (May 3, 2011)

I am in the process of building a new BSD system on a dell, dual core 2.8 with 2 gig of memory.

The build is complete for 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0:

I have not performed any tweaking of the kernel and also have not done a build world sense doing a cvsup of the source. To be truthful, there wasn't many updates to do a build world for.

The only ports I have installed, with their dependencies are in order: portmaster, xorg, and fusefs-ntfs.

After doing the soft links identified at the end of the fusefs-ntfs install, I added the 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
 to the rc.conf.  Performed a successful [cmd=]/usr/etc/rc.d/fusefs start[/cmd] and was able to perform a manual mount of an internal ntfs drive.  Writes to this volume tested out fine.

Added the following 2 lines to the /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/ad7s1              /usr/Int_NTFS01 ntfs wait,rw,gid=owner  0       0
/dev/da0s1              /usr/Ext_NTFS01 ntfs wait,rw,gid=owner  0       0
```

Please note the wait in each of those two lines. Performed a `mount -a` and everything mounted fine.

```
junglejim# mount -a
junglejim# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    989M    172M    738M    19%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1g     55G     24K     51G     0%    /home
/dev/ad4s1e    4.8G     14K    4.5G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f    145G    4.1G    130G     3%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d    9.7G    110M    8.8G     1%    /var
/dev/fuse0     932G    527G    405G    57%    /usr/Int_NTFS01
/dev/fuse1     233G    126G    107G    54%    /usr/Ext_NTFS01
junglejim#
```

Again, being able to write to the volumes with no problem.

I placed the wait in those fstab entries per the instructions after the port installed.

Performed a `shutdown -r` and received an abort on boot up due to not all volumes being mounted. The two new fstab entries being the volumes.

When I went into the single user login, I performed a [cmd=]ps -x | grep fuse[/cmd] and found it not to be running.  I then was able to start this process with no problem from /usr/etc/rc.d.

I then changed the fstab entries to noauto and rebooted again.  The system came up fine with no problem.  I both seen messages indicating fuse started in very end of the boot process, and also found it running by performing the `ps -x` again. I was  also able to mount the ntfs volumes with no problem.

Ok, my educated guess is that the wait on the fstab entry isn't long enough?  Or did I enter it incorrectly?  The `mount -a` showed no errors, but?/?

Suggestions please.

Thank you in advance for any and all help

Dan


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

Use "late" instead of "wait".


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 3, 2011)

*Thank you very much*

I swear I read that as 'wait' but quite obviously I was wrong.  Worked perfectly.

Dan


----------

